# I really want to get into classical music and I am not too good so can you help me



## john123

I am just a beginner so how do the dynamics and tempo change in "in the hall of the mountain king"

Class 21:
Dynamics
•	Loud Forte 

•	Very loud	Fortissimo

•	Medium Mezzo 

•	Soft Piano 
•	Very soft	Pianissimo 

Crescendo 
o	Gradual from soft to loud
Decrescendo or diminuendo 
o	Gradual from loud to soft

Tempo
•	Fast Allegro
•	Very fast Presto
• A brisk walking pace Adante

•	ModerateModerato
•	Slow Adagio
•	Slower Largo
Accelerando
o	A gradual increase from lower to faster
Ritardando
A gradual decrease from faster to slower


----------



## Lunasong

Is this a class assignment?
Have you listened to the piece yet? Do you have the definitions for the musical terminology above? Put these two together and the answer is a snap.


----------

